#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  ONU Parks em OLT huawei alguem?

## alessandrodaudt

Pessoal alguém já conseguiu fazer outra marca de onu funcionar em uma olt da huawei?
ou tem noção de como fazer isso?

----------


## Zeroberto

A ONU Bridge da Digistar funciona com OLT Huawei e outras OLTs que sejam abertas, como Fiberhome por exemplo, desde que estejam configuradas para aceitar ONUs de terceiros.
http://www.digistar.com.br/produtos/...grg-21000.html
Maiores informações, por favor, enviar email para [email protected] com seus dados para contato.
Sds

----------

